# Would a double pole GFCI Breaker trip if .........



## jar546 (Feb 12, 2019)

Unlike a regular, non GFCI breaker, would a 240V double pole breaker (used for a multi-wire branch circuit) trip if it lost the neutral connection on a MWBC or would it think it was just another 240 load?

What say thee?


----------



## LCBob (Feb 26, 2019)

I am not sure I can answer your question but; 
Last week I called out required GFCI protection for a temporary 120 volt, 30 amp receptacle. The contractor replied that Square D does not make a Homeline, single pole, 30 amp GFCI breaker.

A quick computer search took me to Schneider Electric's web site and under 'Technical FAQs' I found:

"Does Square D offer a Homeline single pole 30A GFI breaker?"    No.
"Resolution: The largest single pole Homeline GFI breaker is the HOM120GFI. If a 30A circuit is required, a 2-pole HOM230GFI could be used though it would take up an additional pole space. Wire the 120v circuit to the pole with the test button to ensure operation of the test button."

I wish I had the skills to post the link.


----------

